# Ready to roll!!



## Tyjax (Oct 10, 2003)

Got all the equipment ( I think) ordering chemicals and now I am ready to roll.  yeeha!


----------



## motcon (Oct 10, 2003)

well heck dude, KEWL!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 11, 2003)

Tyjax said:
			
		

> Got all the equipment ( I think)



here's my list of minimum equipment you have to have to print:
enlarger
enlarging lens
enlarging timer
print easel
timer/watch (for development)
safelight
4 trays (dev, stop, fix, water)
3 tongs
sheet of glass (for contact sheets)
graduates, funnels, and chemical storage jugs
print washer (possibly homemade)
squeegee (I use windshield wiper refill)
and somewhere to dry the prints (I use a home made fiberglass screen that I can prop up on the sink and a chair, it holds about 30 8x10s)

good luck


----------



## oriecat (Oct 11, 2003)

Good job, Ty!!  Hope the wife doesn't go looking for that credit card...


----------

